# Tödlicher Roboterunfall bei VW in Kassel



## Aventinus (1 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab grade auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen:

http://www.hna.de/kassel/kreis-kass.../roboter-toetet-arbeiter-vw-werk-5191637.html


----------



## MasterOhh (1 Juli 2015)

Schon traurig, passiert aber glücklicherweise sehr selten.
Mein Tipp für die Ursache: Fahrlässigkeit. Der Roboter wurde entweder mit T2 (Hand 100% etc) und hoher Geschwindigkeit gefahren, während der eine Kollege blöd im Arbeitsraum stand oder die beiden haben den Automatikbetrieb getestet, mit dem Opfer in der Zelle eingeschlossen oder mit gebrückten Sicherheitsvorrichtungen. Sowas geht halt nur in 90% der Fälle gut.


----------



## Aventinus (1 Juli 2015)

An sowas hab ich auch gedacht. Meist weiß man gleich was man falsch gemacht hat wenn einem (fast) was passiert.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morymmus (1 Juli 2015)

Sehr traurig!

Es bringt mich aber dazu, hier einem Gedanken aufzuschreiben, der mich schon etwas länger beschäftigt:

Kennt Ihr das Gefühl, das sehr sehr viele Menschen bei der Arbeit mit physikalischen "Urgewalten" hantieren, ohne sich dessen auch nur im entferntesten Bewusst zu sein?
Ein Beispiel von heute:

Kunststoffspritzerei, es soll ein Werkzeug gewechselt werden. Da die Halle sehr niedrig ist gibt es Kollisionspotential zwischen Portal-Kran und Entnahme-Handlingen. Ich sah daraufhin heute einen Mitarbeiter, der im Häschen-hüpf-Betrieb den Kran von Maschinen-Zwischenraum zu Maschinen-Zwischenraum bewegte, in dem er Eintauchphasen (<10s) der Handlinge für seine Bewegungen nutzte.
Das 6-Tonnen-Werkzeug hatte er dabei natürlich schon am Haken....


----------



## cdvxdMAN (2 Juli 2015)

Traurige Sache sowas...

Gibt es eigentlich eine zugängliche Statistik, wie viele Roboterunfälle, auch tödliche, es im Jahr gibt? Speziell in Deutschland? Habe gerade nach kurzem googlen nichts gefunden.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Juli 2015)

Das kommt davon, wenn man sich nicht an die Gesetze hält:

[h=3]Nulltes Gesetz[/h] In den Romanen _Der Aufbruch zu den Sternen_ und _Das galaktische Imperium_ (OT: _Robots and Empire_) wurde ergänzend das „Nullte Gesetz“ abgeleitet, und die anderen Drei Gesetze entsprechend modifiziert:


Ein Roboter darf die Menschheit nicht verletzen oder durch Passivität zulassen, dass die Menschheit zu Schaden kommt.
Ein Roboter darf keinen Menschen verletzen oder durch Untätigkeit zu  Schaden kommen lassen, außer er verstieße damit gegen das nullte  Gesetz.
Ein Roboter muss den Befehlen der Menschen gehorchen – es sei denn,  solche Befehle stehen im Widerspruch zum nullten oder ersten Gesetz.
Ein Roboter muss seine eigene Existenz schützen, solange dieses sein  Handeln nicht dem nullten, ersten oder zweiten Gesetz widerspricht.

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man sich nicht an die Gesetze hält:
> 
> *Nulltes Gesetz*
> 
> ...




Du redest von KI... das hat herzlich wenig mit Roboterteachen zu tun...


----------



## MasterOhh (2 Juli 2015)

cdvxdMAN schrieb:


> Traurige Sache sowas...
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine zugängliche Statistik, wie viele Roboterunfälle, auch tödliche, es im Jahr gibt? Speziell in Deutschland? Habe gerade nach kurzem googlen nichts gefunden.



Ich glaube um die schweren und tödlichen Unfälle mit Robotern für ein Jahr in Deutschland zusammenszuzählen reichen einem die Finger einer Hand locker aus. 
Mich würde eher mal interessieren, wie viele potentielle Arbeitsunfälle durch den Einsatz von Robotern vermieden werden. Da dürfte die Zahl wesentlich größer ausfallen.

Wir sind in D mittlerweile bei ca. 400- 500 tödlichen Arbeitsunfällen pro Jahr angekommen. Dazu kommen noch etwa tödliche 300 Wegeunfälle pro Jahr dazu. Der Weg zur Arbeit ist also fast genauso gefährlich wie die Arbeit selbst...
In den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich die Gesamtzahl der Arbeitsunfälle halbiert. Ok viele Firmen sind auch sehr kreativ geworden die 3 Tage -Regel der Meldepflich zu unterlaufen, seitdem es üblich ist die Unfallstatisken eines Betriebs auch als Ausschreibungskriterium heran zu ziehen.


----------



## bluebird277 (2 Juli 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon wie es passiert ist möchte ich jetzt nicht in der Haut des anderen Kollegen stecken bzw. dem Anlagenverantwortlichen.

Die müssen sicherlich viele Fragen nun beantworten den der Staatsanwalt hat ja bekanntlich vieeeell Zeit.


----------



## Aventinus (2 Juli 2015)

Mal abgesehen von den strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen...

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass der sich jetzt sein Leben lang Vorwürfe macht weil er es vielleicht hätte verhindern können.


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2015)

Wie wird es wohl passiert sein...
...irgendwas wurde gebrückt oder jemand wurden im Schutzbereich eingeschlossen oder der Anlagebauer hat Mist gebaut.
Wie auch immer irgend eine PERSON hat etwas getan was sie nicht tun sollte - und was in der heutigen zeit eigentlich jeder wissen sollte.

Die Krönung setzt dem ganzen dann noch dieser inkompetente Journalist mit seinen Artikel auf.
"Roboter tötet Menschen" - wie dieser Aufmacher auf die RTL2-Bevölkerungsschicht wirkt dürfte klar sein.

Vermutlich wird es nicht möglich sein dem Journalisten in seiner totalen geistigen Beschränktheit die Zusammenhänge richtig zu erklären.
Einen Scheiß hat dieser Roboter gemacht, irgendwelche Idioten haben Sicherheitsfunktionen überbrückt oder nicht richtig installiert und dann hat es Aua gemacht...

Ich könnte meinen Arsch drauf verwetten das bei der nächster Demo der linkradikalen Primaten oder einer Gewerkschaft ein paar Trottel auf ihren Plakaten stehen haben "Roboter töten Menschen"...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2015)

Das ist wohl eine typische Situation bei einer Inbetriebnahme. Zumindest bei meinen Inbetriebnahmen. Manche Dinge erkennt man nur während des Betriebes wenn man im Bereich steht. 

Schön das VW gleich die Arme hebt : war noch nicht unsere Maschine, wir sind schuldlos.... Schäbig sowas


----------



## hucki (2 Juli 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Die Krönung setzt dem ganzen dann noch dieser inkompetente Journalist mit seinen Artikel auf.
> "Roboter tötet Menschen" - wie dieser Aufmacher auf die RTL2-Bevölkerungsschicht wirkt dürfte klar sein


So wie hier in etwa:


----------



## bike (2 Juli 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Schön das VW gleich die Arme hebt : war noch nicht unsere Maschine, wir sind schuldlos.... Schäbig sowas



Nein, das ist VW.
Warum will keiner echt freiwillig dort in Betrieb nehmen?
Ich bin heilfroh, dass hinter uns eine gute Firma steht.


bike


----------



## Aventinus (2 Juli 2015)

Bike, ist das bei anderen Automobilisten anders? Glaubst du das wirklich?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (2 Juli 2015)

Ist bei allen gleich.

Ich bin trotzdem gern zu Gast in Baunatal. Auch zur IBN unserer Geräte.
Haben dort einen guten Kontakt zu dem mit unseren Geräten betrauten Mann.


----------



## Aventinus (2 Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch nicht gesagt dass das Umfeld bei den Automobilisten schlecht ist. Nur wenn der Terminplan zu wackeln droht werden da auch gern größere Geschütze aufgefahren und die Inbetriebnehmer sind nun mal die, die Zeiten anderer wieder reinholen dürfen. Und genau dann nimmt man es mit der Sicherheit nicht immer ganz genau.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (2 Juli 2015)

Moin
Da hat auch VW ein Problem.   Ich kennen einen Fall  es gab einen tödlichen Unfall bei einem großen deutschen Hersteller für Hydraulik.  Ein werkzeugmaschinenhersteller aus Italien hat eine Maschine aufgestellt es kam regelmäßig zur Überschreitung der gesetzlichen Arbeitszeit.  Der Unfall passierte in der 12 Stunden.     Der Endkunde hat auch einen drangekriegt weil er die Überschreitung der Arbeitszeit geduldet hat. 
Ich habe mehrere  Inbetriebnahmen bei VW hinter mir und jedesmal haben sich die VW Arbeitssichheit eingemischt.    Und jetzt heben die direkt die Hände.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Der Endkunde hat auch einen drangekriegt weil er die Überschreitung der Arbeitszeit geduldet hat.



Also hier hat sich bei uns auch einiges geändert. Früher gab es nur einen Hinweis im Merkblatt für externe Arbeitnehmer. Heute wird es kontrolliert.


----------



## hucki (2 Juli 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht gesagt ...


Sorry, meine Aussage war auf dieses Orakel:


bike schrieb:


> Warum will keiner echt freiwillig dort in Betrieb nehmen?


gemünzt.


----------



## Bapho (3 Juli 2015)

Traurige Sache das 
Ich kenne die Großeltern des Verunglückten, auf lang oder kurz erfahre ich da was passiert ist.


----------



## bike (3 Juli 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Bike, ist das bei anderen Automobilisten anders? Glaubst du das wirklich?



Bestimmt nicht.
Ich kenne leider? mehrere Autobastler, da geht es immer so zu.
Auch kenne ich keinen einzigen Betrieb, der in diesen Läden wirklich Geld verdient.
Zuerst ist alles schön und dann die Nachaufträge, die ja schon bei Auftragsvergabe bekannt waren.
 Die lesen unsere Pflichtenhefte völlig anders als wir die geschrieben haben.
Manche dort denken sie seien Gott oder zumindest dessen Vertreter und die Zulieferer sind ja nur Sklaven.

Zum Glück sind die meisten Kunden von uns anders.


bike


----------



## Tommi (3 Juli 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also hier hat sich bei uns auch einiges geändert. Früher gab es nur einen Hinweis im Merkblatt für externe Arbeitnehmer. Heute wird es kontrolliert.



Hallo,

zu diesem Thema gibt es sogar in der seit 01.06.2015 gültigen Betriebssicherheitsverordnung einen
eigenen Paragraphen.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/betrsichv_2015/__13.html

Der erhärtet die Regeln des Arbeitsschutzgesetzes und der DGUV1 nochmal speziell für Arbeitsmittel, 
was ein Roboter eindeutig ist.
Wenn der Roboter noch in Besitz der "Fremdfirma" war, sieht es vielleicht noch etwas anders aus. 
VW hat auf jeden Fall eine Einweisungs- und Kontrollpflicht und das wissen die auch. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## magier (28 Juli 2015)

Hallo, 


Weiß mittlerweile einer etwas mehr, was in Baunatal passiert ist ?


Ich bekomme demnächst mal wieder einen Azubi und möchte den Unfall erwähnen, da ich auch aus der nähe von Baunatal komme. 


Mfg


----------



## Aventinus (20 Oktober 2015)

Mir ist heute wieder der Unfall seinerzeit eingefallen. Gibts mitterlweile Infos über den Hergang?

 Im Netz finde ich nix ausser das im August noch keiner (offiziell) was wusste.


----------



## Bapho (20 Oktober 2015)

Es gibt keine Infos, nur das die Eltern jetzt über Anwalt Auskünfte einfordern müssen weil überall eine Mauer des Schweigens ist....


----------



## spqr76 (20 Oktober 2015)

Hallo ,
unter vorbehalt habe ich erfahren , dass der Euchner Sicherheitsschalter in den Arbeitsraum überbrückt war. Die Maschine soll dann in Automatikbetrieb geschaltet worden sein. Dem Inbetriebnehmer ist aufgefallen das das Roboterpanel noch in der Station lag, und ist hinein gegangen um es auf zu heben. Als er sich in der Station befand ist wohl ein Werkstückträger zum bearbeiten in die Station eingelaufen , und der Roboter ist demnetsprechend angefahren .... Diese Info ist ohne gewähr. Wirklich eine sehr tragische Geschichte....


----------



## Aventinus (21 Oktober 2015)

Bapho schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Infos, nur das die Eltern jetzt über  Anwalt Auskünfte einfordern müssen weil überall eine Mauer des  Schweigens ist....



Sowas hab ich mir gedacht als ich gelesen habe, dass Mitte August noch nix bekannt ist.



spqr76 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> unter vorbehalt habe ich erfahren , dass der Euchner Sicherheitsschalter in den Arbeitsraum überbrückt war. Die Maschine soll dann in Automatikbetrieb geschaltet worden sein. Dem Inbetriebnehmer ist aufgefallen das das Roboterpanel noch in der Station lag, und ist hinein gegangen um es auf zu heben. Als er sich in der Station befand ist wohl ein Werkstückträger zum bearbeiten in die Station eingelaufen , und der Roboter ist demnetsprechend angefahren .... Diese Info ist ohne gewähr. Wirklich eine sehr tragische Geschichte....



Mit irgend so etwas in der Richtung hab ich gerechnet. Wenn es so war bleibt für die Kollegen des Verunglückten zu hoffen dass nicht ermittelt werden kann wer den Türschalter überbrückt hat. 

Ich hab nachgefragt weil ich anhand dieses Unfalls bei uns die Inbetriebnehmer wieder etwas sensibilisieren möchte, auf die Sicherheit bei der Arbeit besonders zu achten. Danke für die Infos...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (21 Oktober 2015)

> Wenn es so war bleibt für die Kollegen des Verunglückten zu hoffen dass nicht ermittelt werden kann wer den Türschalter überbrückt hat.



Wer grob fahrlässig handelt und dann auch noch ein Mensch stirbt sollte nicht hoffen sondern akzeptieren welche Konsequenzen das haben kann - auch wenn Überbrückung vom Chef so gewollt usw. - oder gelten jetzt Maßnahmen zur Arbeitserleichterung auch schon strafmildernd


----------



## manseluk (21 Oktober 2015)

Gerade zu diesem Thema gibt es von der SUVA (Schweizerische Unfallversicherungsanstalt) einen sehr eindrücklichen Film, welcher sich speziell auch an Vorgesetzte richtet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3h8j5U0d3s


----------



## spqr76 (21 Oktober 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Wer grob fahrlässig handelt und dann auch noch ein Mensch stirbt sollte nicht hoffen sondern akzeptieren welche Konsequenzen das haben kann - auch wenn Überbrückung vom Chef so gewollt usw. - oder gelten jetzt Maßnahmen zur Arbeitserleichterung auch schon strafmildernd



Als grob fahrlässige Handlung sehe ich das nicht. Es war eine Verkettung aus Unachtsamkeit und unglücklichen Zusammenhängen , die hätten vermmieden werden können . Ich denke nicht das ein Chef dem Inbetriebnehmer vorschreibt das er die Sicherheitsfunktionen seiner Anlage außer Kraft setzen soll. Das ist manchmal eben notwendig. Gerade bei Roboter Inebtriebnahmen kann ich nicht auf einzehntel genau teachen wenn ich vor dem Schutzgitter in 5m Entfernung stehe. Auch die Aussagen  " Bei den Automobilherstellern geht es immer so zu " halte ich für nicht angebracht. Als Unternehmen überlass ich es dem Hersteller wie er seine Maschinen Inbetrieb nimmt, und muss mich darauf verlassen das die Sicherheitsvorschriften eingehalten werden. Auch wenn die Terminpläne eng sind und die Zeit knapp, will mit Sicherheit niemand , das egal wann jemand dabei zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## Verpolt (21 Oktober 2015)

spqr76 schrieb:


> Das ist manchmal eben notwendig. Gerade bei Roboter Inebtriebnahmen kann ich nicht auf einzehntel genau teachen wenn ich vor dem Schutzgitter in 5m Entfernung stehe.



Genau dafür sollte der "Teachbetrieb" verwendet werden.  (z.B. bei Kuka der T1-Betrieb)
Sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit usw...


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2015)

spqr76 schrieb:


> Als grob fahrlässige Handlung sehe ich das nicht. Es war eine Verkettung aus Unachtsamkeit und unglücklichen Zusammenhängen , die hätten vermmieden werden können . Ich denke nicht das ein Chef dem Inbetriebnehmer vorschreibt das er die Sicherheitsfunktionen seiner Anlage außer Kraft setzen soll. Das ist manchmal eben notwendig. Gerade bei Roboter Inebtriebnahmen kann ich nicht auf einzehntel genau teachen wenn ich vor dem Schutzgitter in 5m Entfernung stehe. Auch die Aussagen  " Bei den Automobilherstellern geht es immer so zu " halte ich für nicht angebracht. Als Unternehmen überlass ich es dem Hersteller wie er seine Maschinen Inbetrieb nimmt, und muss mich darauf verlassen das die Sicherheitsvorschriften eingehalten werden. Auch wenn die Terminpläne eng sind und die Zeit knapp, will mit Sicherheit niemand , das egal wann jemand dabei zu Schaden kommt.



Das mag sein, aber ich kenne Firmen (hauptsächlich mit amerikanischen Anteilseignern  ), da fliegst du als Inbetriebnehmer, Schlosser, Maler oder sonstwas sofort raus, wenn du die Sicherheitsvorschriften in igend einer Form verletzt. Das ist teilweise auch überzogen, z.Bsp. Handlauf an der Treppe benutzen, sonst setzt es eine Abmahnung usw., aber im Großen und Ganzen fühlen die sich sehr wohl verantwortlich und nehmen das auch war. Finde ich in Ordnung, wenn man mal diesen Unfall betrachtet oder?


----------



## spqr76 (21 Oktober 2015)

Ja da hast du recht mir wäre es auch lieber gewesen man hätte diesen Unfall vermeiden können. Den Umgang mit der Arbeitssicherheit in England und Amerika ist bekanntlich strenger klar. Nichts desto trotz bekommen alle Firmen und Dientsleister in der Regel eine Unterweisung zum Thema Arbeitssicherheit, und eine gewisse Eigenverantwortung habe ich bei Inbetriebnahmen immer. In kleineren Unternehmen gibt es gar kein Personal die das Thema Arbeitssicherheit betreuen. Wenn dort ein Unfall während einer Inbetriebnahme stattfindet kann ich den Kunden ja auch nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen und sagen ja hättest du mal auf meinen Inbetriebnehmer aufgepasst.... Da steht in meinen Augen der Hersteller bzw. Inbetriebnehmer selbst in der Verantwortung, und muss wissen was er tut und man darf.


----------



## Aventinus (21 Oktober 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Wer grob fahrlässig handelt und dann auch noch ein Mensch stirbt sollte nicht hoffen sondern akzeptieren welche Konsequenzen das haben kann - auch wenn Überbrückung vom Chef so gewollt usw. - oder gelten jetzt Maßnahmen zur Arbeitserleichterung auch schon strafmildernd



Du hast natürlich recht, war ungeschickt formuliert und nicht so gemeint wie ich´s geschrieben hab. Der Schuldige sollte natürlich die Konsequenzen akzeptieren. 

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen - natürlich weiß ich es nicht wie es hier gelaufen ist - dass ein Team zusammen gearbeitet hat und jedem im Team bewußt war das die Tür überbrückt ist. Wer jetzt die Brücke gesetzt wäre in diesem Fall für mich moralisch zweitrangig.


----------



## bike (21 Oktober 2015)

Doch leider hilft das Philosophieren niemand.
Wir haben in Amiland oft Nachtschichten geschoben, wenn die Wachtel geschlafen haben, damit wir unsere Maschinen in die Hallen bekamen und inbetriebnehmen konnten.
Man kann alles und jedes übertreiben.
Kann ein Inbetriebnehmer, der schon länger seinen Beruf ausübt, sagen er habe immer und überall alle Sicherheitsvorschriften eingehalten?
Und Brückensetzen?
Also das wird doch heutzutage am Rechner gemacht.
Und wie oft wird der Robiprogrammierer in der Umhausung eingesperrt, wenn kein PLCer da ist?

Es ist bescheiden, wenn so etwas geschieht und mir tut der Kollege und dessen Kollegen und Familie leid.
Also müssen wir jetzt wieder mehr aufpassen und einmal mehr nachdenken.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 April 2018)

https://www.hna.de/kassel/kreis-kas...w-kassel-in-baunatal-vor-gericht-8413531.html


----------



## Senator42 (10 April 2018)

zu #31
> Es war eine Verkettung  (aus Unachtsamkeit und)  unglücklichen Zusammenhängen

Typische Aussage.
Was *genau* ist  unglücklich  wenn alle wegsehen oder zu doof sind, um eine Gefahr zu bemerken ?


----------

